
Possible breakthrough reported in the prevention of Alzheimer's disease - hsnewman
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/alzheimers-disease-possible-alzheimers-prevention-breakthrough-reported/
======
ksaj
I wonder if this study should combine with the one mentioned here:
[https://www.health.harvard.edu/mind-and-mood/does-a-virus-
ca...](https://www.health.harvard.edu/mind-and-mood/does-a-virus-cause-
alzheimers)

I'm very much an outsider on this subject, but it seemed to me the Harvard
article (and follow up articles) have suggested that what has been typically
been targeted in Alzheimer treatments is a body defense, and although
damaging, is not the main culprit. The herpes-caused "microbleeds" seem to be
pretty key to finding a treatment or cure.

Either way, they are looking at the issue from different enough directions
that one could mutually provide insight to the other.

Tough subject that is thankfully getting a lot of attention.

------
gnusty_gnurc
TL;DR: > Bhaskar and his team started to test the vaccine on mice. It has not
yet been shown if it works in people.

> She said the vaccine targets a specific protein known as tau that's commonly
> found in the brains of Alzheimer's patients.

> "These antibodies seem to have cleared (out) pathological tau. Pathological
> tau is one of the components of these tangles that we find in the brains of
> patients with Alzheimers disease," she explained. The response lasted for
> months, according to UNM.

